# Suche MMO-Browsergame



## Aeonwulf (11. Februar 2012)

Hallo miteinander,

es geht um folgendes: es gab vor einer weile mal einen Thread von Buffed zu einem Flashgame MMO welches zu der Zeit in Entwicklung war und ich dachte.. "Hey schauste mal wieder rein"..
Problem ist nur, ich habe keine Ahnung mehr wie es heißt.

Fakten:
 - Sidescroller
 - Flashgame
 - MMO
 - Ich meine es hatte "dragon" im Namen (nicht sicher)
 - Man startete ganz links auf einem Schiff
 - Es gab dutzende Dungeons bei denen es Rankings gab (je nach Abschlusszeit/Anzahl getöteter Monster etc)

Wäre spitze wenn jemand einen Namen für mich hat 

Danke schonmal im vorraus, 

Aeonwulf


----------



## andos21 (12. Februar 2012)

Hi,

hm laut deinen Beschreibungen würd ich mal vermuten, das du Dragonica meinst, kann das sein?

Ist auf jedenfall ein Flash Clientgame, was sich mit Drachen etc beschäftigt.

gruss


----------



## Aeonwulf (12. Februar 2012)

Hm... Nope, leider nicht. Danke trotzdem.
Wegen dem Namen: Ich bin mir überhaupt nicht sicher ob "dragon" drin vorkommt


----------



## DexDrive (13. Februar 2012)

Weiß jetzt nicht genau was du meinst laut deiner beschreibung würde mir nur Vindictus in den Sinn kommen.
Aber ich kann die Drakensang Online empfehlen das macht Spaß kostet keinen Cent hast ne große Welt und musst es nichtmal runterladen
 sondern kannst es im Browser zocken spielt sich wie Diablo also massenhaft Monster die du niederprügeln kannst.

Mfg DexDrive


----------



## andos21 (14. Februar 2012)

hey,

mir ist da gerade noch das Rollenspiel Drachenkrieg eingefallen, vlei passts ja diesmal


----------



## Aeonwulf (14. Februar 2012)

Gut, closed.

Hab alle Buffed News zu etlichen Stichworten durchforstet. Gesucht, gefunden. Es hieß Dungeon Blitz  
Danke an euch 2 für eure Mühen


----------

